# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  NoSQL یا NewSQL

## ARC

اینطور که من متوجه شدم دیتابیس های NoSQL برای حجم بالای داده هست و اینکه سرعت انتشار تغییرات و اطلاعات در Node های این نوع دیتابیس ها زیاد اهمیتی ندارد و بیشتر سرعت خواندن و نوشتن ملاک است. استفاده از این سیستم بیشتر برای سیستم هایی مثل یک شبکه اجتماعی و یا ذحیره یک سری اطلاعات که بعدا قرار است برای موارد آماری مثل بحث های تبلیغات استفاده شود مفید است. اما زمانی که سرعت تغییرات مهم می شود و حجم داده نیز بیشتر از مقداری است که در توان دیتابیس های رابطه ای مثل SQL server  یا mysql باشد مثلا در یک سیستم مالی یا یک سیستم گفتگوی آنلاین استفاده از دیتابیس های NewSQL پیشنهاد می شود.
بر این اساس چون دیتابیس های NewSQL برخی از خصوصیات دیتابیس های رابطه را دارند باید سرعت کمتری نسبت به یک NoSQL داشته باشد؟
آیا با دیتابیس های رابطه ای مثل SQL Server که به صورت کلاستر راه اندازی می شوند نمی توان قدرت و قابلیت یک NewSQL را ارانه داد که نیاز به وجود سیستم های NewSQL دیده شد؟ یا سیستم های NewSQL چیزی فراتر از یک دیتابیس رابطه ای را فراهم می کنند؟
از بین دیتابیس های NewSQL دیتابیس خاصی هست که متن باز و رایگان باشد؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> اینطور که من متوجه شدم دیتابیس های NoSQL برای حجم بالای داده هست و اینکه سرعت انتشار تغییرات و اطلاعات در Node های این نوع دیتابیس ها زیاد اهمیتی ندارد و بیشتر سرعت خواندن و نوشتن ملاک است. استفاده از این سیستم بیشتر برای سیستم هایی مثل یک شبکه اجتماعی و یا ذحیره یک سری اطلاعات که بعدا قرار است برای موارد آماری مثل بحث های تبلیغات استفاده شود مفید است. اما زمانی که سرعت تغییرات مهم می شود و حجم داده نیز بیشتر از مقداری است که در توان دیتابیس های رابطه ای مثل SQL server  یا mysql باشد مثلا در یک سیستم مالی یا یک سیستم گفتگوی آنلاین استفاده از دیتابیس های NewSQL پیشنهاد می شود.
> بر این اساس چون دیتابیس های NewSQL برخی از خصوصیات دیتابیس های رابطه را دارند باید سرعت کمتری نسبت به یک NoSQL داشته باشد؟
> آیا با دیتابیس های رابطه ای مثل SQL Server که به صورت کلاستر راه اندازی می شوند نمی توان قدرت و قابلیت یک NewSQL را ارانه داد که نیاز به وجود سیستم های NewSQL دیده شد؟ یا سیستم های NewSQL چیزی فراتر از یک دیتابیس رابطه ای را فراهم می کنند؟
> از بین دیتابیس های NewSQL دیتابیس خاصی هست که متن باز و رایگان باشد؟


دوست عزیز قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جدید لطفا جستجو بفرمایید :
*nosql sql newsql کدام یک*(این تاپیک پس از مشاهده حذف خواهد شد.خواهشمند است که بحث را در همان تاپیک ادامه دهید.)

----------


## ARC

> دوست عزیز قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جدید لطفا جستجو بفرمایید :
> *nosql sql newsql کدام یک*
> 
> 
> (این تاپیک پس از مشاهده حذف خواهد شد.خواهشمند است که بحث را در همان تاپیک ادامه دهید.)


مهندس جان بنده اون تاپیک رو خواندم. ولی گفتم شاید قدیمی باشد و یک تاپیک جدید باز کردم چون جواب سوالاتم رو نگرفتم.

----------


## cups_of_java

> اینطور که من متوجه شدم دیتابیس های NoSQL برای حجم بالای داده هست و اینکه سرعت انتشار تغییرات و اطلاعات در Node های این نوع دیتابیس ها زیاد اهمیتی ندارد و بیشتر سرعت خواندن و نوشتن ملاک است. استفاده از این سیستم بیشتر برای سیستم هایی مثل یک شبکه اجتماعی و یا ذحیره یک سری اطلاعات که بعدا قرار است برای موارد آماری مثل بحث های تبلیغات استفاده شود مفید است. اما زمانی که سرعت تغییرات مهم می شود و حجم داده نیز بیشتر از مقداری است که در توان دیتابیس های رابطه ای مثل SQL server  یا mysql باشد مثلا در یک سیستم مالی یا یک سیستم گفتگوی آنلاین استفاده از دیتابیس های NewSQL پیشنهاد می شود.
> بر این اساس چون دیتابیس های NewSQL برخی از خصوصیات دیتابیس های رابطه را دارند باید سرعت کمتری نسبت به یک NoSQL داشته باشد؟
> آیا با دیتابیس های رابطه ای مثل SQL Server که به صورت کلاستر راه اندازی می شوند نمی توان قدرت و قابلیت یک NewSQL را ارانه داد که نیاز به وجود سیستم های NewSQL دیده شد؟ یا سیستم های NewSQL چیزی فراتر از یک دیتابیس رابطه ای را فراهم می کنند؟
> از بین دیتابیس های NewSQL دیتابیس خاصی هست که متن باز و رایگان باشد؟


من یه متخصص داده نیستم. اما تجربه ای که دارم باعث میشه کمی روشنت بتونم بکنم. ببین زمانی که داده ها یه خصوصیات بزرگ داشته باشن مثل حجم خیلی بالا،‌ سرعت تغییر بالا،‌ توزیع شدگی و پراکندگی منابع داده ای،‌ انتشار خیلی زیاد،‌ ... واقعن استفاده از تکنولوژی سنتی سی کو ال (SQL) کارامد نیست به خاطر تمام ظوابطی که روی داده ایجاد میکنه. بیشتر از ده ساله که موجی درست شد که این شکل اطلاعات رو بشه با حذف کردن بعضی از اون ظوابط مدیریت کرد که این شد NoSQL
حالا یه مدت کوتاهی هست که این دو تا جامعه دارن به هم نزدیک میشن!‌یعنی اس کیو الی ها دارن سعی میکنن منعطف تر و سریع تر شن... نو اس کیو ال ها هم سعی میکنن ظوابط و مدیریت های دقیق تر و پیچیده تری روی داده ایجاد کنن.
به حاصل این اتفاق میگن NewSQL که پیاده سازی هایی هم ازش توی نت می تونی پیدا کنی. اما هنوز در حد بحث و آزمایش و دانشگاه هستش یا صنعت های خاص... هنوز به طور فراگیر و عمومی و رایج محصولی ساخته نشده.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> مهندس جان بنده اون تاپیک رو خواندم. ولی گفتم شاید قدیمی باشد و یک تاپیک جدید باز کردم چون جواب سوالاتم رو نگرفتم.


اگر پاسخ جدید به تاپیک های قدیمی بدهید اون تاپیک در فهرست تاپیک های جدید قرار میگیرد.

----------


## ARC

> من یه متخصص داده نیستم. اما تجربه ای که دارم باعث میشه کمی روشنت بتونم بکنم. ببین زمانی که داده ها یه خصوصیات بزرگ داشته باشن مثل حجم خیلی بالا،‌ سرعت تغییر بالا،‌ توزیع شدگی و پراکندگی منابع داده ای،‌ انتشار خیلی زیاد،‌ ... واقعن استفاده از تکنولوژی سنتی سی کو ال (SQL) کارامد نیست به خاطر تمام ظوابطی که روی داده ایجاد میکنه. بیشتر از ده ساله که موجی درست شد که این شکل اطلاعات رو بشه با حذف کردن بعضی از اون ظوابط مدیریت کرد که این شد NoSQL
> حالا یه مدت کوتاهی هست که این دو تا جامعه دارن به هم نزدیک میشن!‌یعنی اس کیو الی ها دارن سعی میکنن منعطف تر و سریع تر شن... نو اس کیو ال ها هم سعی میکنن ظوابط و مدیریت های دقیق تر و پیچیده تری روی داده ایجاد کنن.
> به حاصل این اتفاق میگن NewSQL که پیاده سازی هایی هم ازش توی نت می تونی پیدا کنی. اما هنوز در حد بحث و آزمایش و دانشگاه هستش یا صنعت های خاص... هنوز به طور فراگیر و عمومی و رایج محصولی ساخته نشده.


ممنون از راهنماییتون.
ولی مثل اینکه نمونه های تجاری هم وارد بازار شده مثل clustrix و ...
نسخه های رایگان هم دارن ولی با محدودیت که با توجه با این که این دیتا بیس های NewSQL برای پردازش های سنگین هستن و بحث های big data نسخه های رایگانشون عملا کابردی نداره به نظر من.
با این حال به نظرم (بر اساس اطلاعاتی که تا الان از سایت های مختلف به دست آوردم) NewSQL ها بیشتر جنبه تبلیغاتی دارن چون درواقع با همون SQL که کلاستر شده به طریقی قابل پیاده سازی هستن حالا شاید این شرکت ها اومدن و سناریو کلاستر رو ساده تر کردن.
یک سوال هم که ذهنم رو درگیر کرده اینه که برای سیستم هایی مثل وایبر که چت هستن و نیاز هست بعد از ثبت اطلاعات سریع به آن دسترسی پیدا کرد میشه از NoSQL استفاده کرد؟ با توجه به این که NoSQL ها زمانی را برای انتشار و یکی کردن دیتا بین Node هاشون صرف می کنن و اگر 2 کاربری که با هم در حال گفتگو هستن به 2 Node متفاوت وصل باشن.




> اگر پاسخ جدید به تاپیک های قدیمی بدهید اون تاپیک در فهرست تاپیک های جدید قرار میگیرد


جناب مدیر فرمایش شما درست ولی من فکر کردم تاپیک قدیمی بوده و زنده نشه. حالا چی امر می فرماید چون این دوستمون هم جواب دادن.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> جناب مدیر فرمایش شما درست ولی من فکر کردم تاپیک قدیمی بوده و زنده نشه. حالا چی امر می فرماید چون این دوستمون هم جواب دادن.


مشکلی نیست.فقط لطف کنید در آینده قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جدید جستجو کنید.

----------

